# New pictures :)



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

The last thing I am going to add to my tank, as far as decorations, will be new substrate, but I will probably just mix it with what I already have. I might also add one more type of fish soon. So far, my dad has estimated that I've put a little over 400 dollars in my tank. I hope my fish enjoyed my birthday money as much as I didn't.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Love that driftwood! Whered you get it. I really need another peice. 

Looking good!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Well actually it was given to me by kcrunch. I'm not sure where you could find anything like it. I love the shape of it. My snails keep crawling into the cracks though so then I can't find them. The Corys also like hiding under it.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tank is looking great Kirrie, cant wait to see it as it grows out. Nice job!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm hoping the little plant next to the moss ball makes it. It was split into a few seperate plants but it didn't look good so I put them all together. That's the plant I want to grow out the most.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

What a great tank! You have done such a good job, researching, taking your time, and the result is amazing.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you!  The last thing I need to do is mix in some new gravel (Wednesday maybe), then find a background. I also want to look for one other type of fish to add without overstocking. I would prefer something that I can have more than one of, so probably something small. After I finish with this tank, I hope to start my betta tank again. I miss having Zeus!


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw a unique & inexpensive background made from, of all things, florist's paper that they wrap flowers in. It's waterproof, and like a heavy foil so it holds its shape. A florist will sell it to you cheap off their big roll,(or free if they know you) Just get more than the size of the tank, and gently crumple it, to look like "caves" and add texture. Tape to back of tank, and instant background that looks pretty cool. I like the deep blue color, but it comes in other colors, too. (usually a silver or green on reverse)


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I was thinking about having a green background. Most likely dark green. I could probably get some of that paper from the green house next to the horticulture class at school. I might also be able to paint something. I have a lot of really big sketch paper and acrylics, but I'm just not sure I could find the time yet. I really like the idea of the florist's paper though. I'll have to talk to one of my friends that takes the horticulture class. Thanks for the idea : )


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks great. I really like your set up. Thanks for sharing such a beautiful pictures.


----------

